# Our little boy after a very long (early) labour!!



## Eltjuh

I've already posted an announcement and pictures in the third tri section, but I said I'd still post my birthstory so here it is.


Thursday 17 february 2011

9.00 AM - Just before I phoned the midwife to make an appointment for another sweep (as I had one on Tuesday) I went to the toilet and I had my show. I phoned the midwife anyway to see whether she could still do a sweep or if Id just have to wait it out now.
I had had a couple of contractions earlier that morning, but I didnt think too much of it as I had already had a couple of false alarms (where the contractions had started and gone off again after about half an hour). But this was the real deal, I had contractions all day, though they were irregular and not that bad. In the evening, around 10.00 PM I had quite regular contractions every 4 minutes, for about an hour. So we phoned the hospital and they told me to stay at home, take some paracetamol, have a warm bath and wait for the contractions to get a bit closer together and maybe a bit more regular and phone back in about 2 hours. The contractions kept coming, even in the bath  the water wasnt helping to ease the pain at all  but they started to get irregular again.
So we phoned the hospital again around 12.00 AM and they, again, told me to stay at home as long as I was coping alright, so we did.
Jay (hubby) went to bed at about 2 AM to get some rest before things would properly start and wed have to go to hospital and I stayed up as I couldnt really sleep anyway!
In the end I got to get some sleep in between contractions.


Friday 18 February 2011 

The midwife came round at about 1.00 PM to give me another sweep.
She checked my blood pressure, temperature and heart rate, then we went upstairs for her to examine me and give me another sweep. The sweep was very uncomfortable. The midwife told me my cervix was still posterior and quite thick  though starting to thin out  and I was only 1cm dilated and she didnt think wed be going to the hospital that night, so I had sort of given up on the idea of our little one being born that night/early next morning. But the good thing was that the midwife didnt think I would need the induction I was booked in for on Saturday night.
Well as my contractions had been all over the place for most of the day I had set my mind on getting that induction on Saturday so I went to bed and had quite a good nights sleep!


Saturday 19 February 2011 

Contractions started to get more painful and we were just waiting for them to get more regular and stay like that..... which didnt happen.
Around 1.00 PM my parents came over and I was sitting on the floor on my knees on a cushion while leaning over my birthing ball, having really bad contractions.
The contractions kept on coming all day and around 5.00 PM I started timing them again and they were between 2 and 3 minutes apart and that went on for about 2 hours and I told Jay to phone the hospital as I was in a LOT of pain and didnt feel like I could stay at home for too much longer.
He phoned the hospital and told them I had been in early labour since Thursday morning and the contractions were now between 2 and 3 minutes apart for about 2 hours and I wanted to come in.
They said we could come in, so we got all our stuff together and got in the car to the hospital. I was shaking all over and during the drive I didnt feel a contraction for what seemed like a while so I was starting to get worried they were easing off again, but just as I thought that there was the next one!
Got to the hospital and after waiting a while we got taken into a delivery room and got asked a load of questions about how the labour was progressing and how I was feeling.
After an hour or so I got examined (in between contractions) and I was quite disappointed to find out I was only 2cm dilated and our boys head wasnt all the way down, so they wouldnt be able to break my waters yet. Got told to walk around the hospital for a while, so we did  stopping and starting every couple of minutes because of my contractions.
When we got back to the room we just waited around for a long long time, playing Yathzee, listening to the radio and I was bouncing and wiggling on a birthing ball to try and get this babys head further down so they would be able to break my waters.
I was still only 2cm dilated at this time and around 3.30 AM I got taken to the antenatal ward so I would be able to get some sleep and Jay had to go home.
Of course the contractions were too bad for me to sleep through so I knew I wasnt gonna get any sleep. I couldnt cope with the pain, needing the toilet every 2 seconds and being so tired at the same time, so I got another 2 tablets of codydramol and after a while I got offered gas & air and I took it. At first I didnt feel like it was working, but after a couple of puffs I got really woozy and as I was so tired it knocked me out. I still woke up every couple of minutes because of the contractions but I would just have some more gas & air and fall back asleep. 


Sunday 20 February 2011 

Around 5.30 AM I got woken up and told to get my stuff together and I would be going back to the delivery suite to get my waters broken.
So as I arrived back in a delivery room I phoned Jay to let him know what was going on and that he would probably be allowed to come back again soon! 
7.00 AM - The midwife came and she told me to have a shower and phone Jay to come back to the hospital and I would get examined and get my waters broken, so I did.
When the midwife examined me I was 4cm dilated and we decided not to break my waters and just wait to see what happened as I was progressing by myself and I would get examined again in about 4 hours.
So around 12.00 PM Jays parents had arrived and I got examined again and we decided to go ahead with the breaking of my waters and after that everything started to progress a bit faster.
The contractions were getting worse and I was finally allowed to use gas & air (other than the bit I had when trying to sleep).
By the time it was 4.00 PM the contractions were getting really bad and close together, about 2 minutes apart, I was 7cm dilated and we decided it would be best for me to try the birthing pool to ease some of the pain. I love being in the pool, I had to lay on my left side though to make sure the baby would turn, as his head was not in a very easy position to get further down and come out.
As we were waiting for the little man to turn around I felt like I had to start pushing, this was about an hour after getting into the pool.
I tried to push in the pool for about an hour and this wasnt working very well and I was having quite a hard time with it. So I got transferred to a bed and the midwife put my legs up in the stirrups to open up my pelvis more and to make it easier for me to push.
After about half an hour of pushing on the bed my contractions started slowing down and I was put on a hormone-drip to stimulate my contractions. Within half an hour after being on this drip our little man came out! I was really tired for about 2 minutes but then I felt perfectly fine again!
They put Lucas on my chest and after a couple of minutes (what seemed like seconds to me) they gave him to his daddy, who was instantly in love with him.

I had 2 grazes at the front and a 2nd degree tear so I needed stitches. Luckily I am starting to heal and I'm not too sore anymore! Can't wait for things to be normal down there again though!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0024.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 41









DSC_0026.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 42









DSC_0029.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 42









DSC_0030.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 47


----------



## hulahoop09

Congrats, he is adorable!!! xx


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :)


----------



## ames_x

Congatulations! :flower:


----------



## nanomey

congratulations! thanks for sharing your birth story :) x


----------



## TwilightAgain

He is so beautiful! Well done :flower:


----------



## sassysas03

Congratulations! He's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun xx


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## Maid Marian

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m120/kellymarie69/congratulations-on-your-new-baby-boy.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

Congrats! He is lovely x


----------



## foreverfairy

Congratulations!


----------



## twinklestar

Congrats he's gorgeous x


----------



## jellytot3

Ahh he is lovely, congrats x


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Heidi

Congratulations so cute!!


----------



## twinklestar

Gorgeous baby boy, well done and congrats x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats x


----------



## mothercabbage

yay!! congrats :flower: xx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations he's gorgeous x


----------



## mummy2lola

awwww hes gorgeous,congrats hun xx


----------



## flubdub

Hes beautuiful, well done and congratulations :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrts hun! He is lovely :flower: x


----------



## Katy Jones

Hi there I'm brand new to this and I'm terrible with computers so il do my best. Firstly a big congrats on your two babies &#128522;. I don't know how to post things directly to you but after reading your birth story its identical to mine and I was wondering if your second birth was the same with regards to the baby's hand first? My little one was born like super man and I was wondering if your second birth was the same with the long labour and hand first? Here's hoping your not to tired with two little people  katy x


----------

